# Lyft ratings scam



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

So how exactly is this even possible?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> So how exactly is this even possible?


The Screen shot record of receiving rating reflects just for last 100 rides but your rating reflects for our life time driving.


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> The Screen shot record of receiving rating reflects just for last 100 rides but your rating reflects for our life time driving.


I'm 99.9% sure that's not accurate. There is no such thing as a "lifetime" rating. There is only 1 rating and it's based on last 100 ratings.

Even if it were lifetime though, that wouldn't have anything to do with this. The screenshots show all my rides/ratings for 2 weeks. How did I lose rating while only getting 5 stars?


----------



## Taksomotor (Mar 19, 2019)

It is just a stupid number.


----------



## Pax Collector (Feb 18, 2018)

That's the average of your last 100 rated trips. It tends to fluctuate a lot as a result. 

On a side note, are people still really concerned about their ratings that much? Aren't there more pressing issues such as pay and car maintenance?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Pax Collector said:


> That's the average of your last 100 rated trips. It tends to fluctuate a lot as a result.
> 
> On a side note, are people still really concerned about their ratings that much? Aren't there more pressing issues such as pay and car maintenance?


What? Yes we agree its the average of the last 100 rated trips. So if my rating is <whatever> and I only get a bunch of 5 stars, how does that pull the average DOWN? It should go up or stay the same at worst.

I'm not concerned, just trying to figure how this is possible. Because it seems Lyft went into my account and manually tanked my rating for some reason...which I know is crazy but I don't see any logical way that a rating can down while you're only getting 5 stars!


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> I'm 99.9% sure that's not accurate. There is no such thing as a "lifetime" rating. There is only 1 rating and it's based on last 100 ratings.
> 
> Even if it were lifetime though, that wouldn't have anything to do with this. The screenshots show all my rides/ratings for 2 weeks. How did I lose rating while only getting 5 stars?


Yeah.You are right. They are all 5* rating for 2 weeks. But your driver rating went down to 4.88 from 4.9 without any negative rating. It is absurd. I just noticed that. 
Did you get any under 5* on and after 4/12?


----------



## UberAdrian (May 26, 2018)

Wildgoose said:


> Yeah.You are right. They are all 5* rating for 2 weeks. But your driver rating went down to 4.88 from 4.9 without any negative rating. It is absurd. I just noticed that.
> Did you get any under 5* on and after 4/12?


Nope. 5* all the way before and after.

Crazy right?


----------



## Wildgoose (Feb 11, 2019)

UberAdrian said:


> Nope. 5* all the way before and after.
> 
> Crazy right?


It is crazy. I think you should ask Lyft support about that. But I know something already that they couldn't do math and they will try to convince you with " Blah Blah Blah......"


----------



## Kodyhead (May 26, 2015)

It's clear Lyft hates you lol

I wonder if someone downrate you from March if it doesnt show up on that weeks report


----------



## Rosalita (May 13, 2018)

I wouldn't sweat a tenth of a point. It's just ride share. It's not a career move. It's not your entire identity wrapped up in one drunk pax going to another bar 3 blocks away and is too lazy to walk.


----------



## welikecamping (Nov 27, 2018)

It doesn't help to ask lyft support. A similar problem happened to me. They will only send you a FAQ about ratings. Don't sweat it, and keep driving, keep rocking 5 star experiences and don't worry about haters.


----------



## FLKeys (Dec 27, 2018)

After the weekly summary came out a PAX changed their rating to a lower rating or a PAX rated you on an older trip. You did not see this because it only shows ratings for last weeks rides in summary.


----------



## MoreTips (Feb 13, 2017)

Thi


FLKeys said:


> After the weekly summary came out a PAX changed their rating to a lower rating or a PAX rated you on an older trip. You did not see this because it only shows ratings for last weeks rides in summary.


This sounds logical. A pax changing your rating down the road as to not allow for any easy retaliation. Probably a ex driver jealous your car still works. Lol.


----------



## Damn Boy (Jan 28, 2019)

These ratings are psychological manipulation. Just ignore them. It's trying to drive you crazy. Can't believe how ****ed up these silicon valley companies are.


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

The ratings were up to Thursday. On Friday, a low rating hit. Then later Friday, the report came out. The stars were based on last week Fri-Thurs, but the rating is your rating at the time the email is generated.


----------

